# How can I help my daughter?



## Mandalay (Jul 6, 2008)

I joined this site never having these symptoms before. I have been diagnosed with Depression and Anxiety and I take some meds for it. My worry is my daughter. She is 19 and experiencing these symptoms. She moved out a while ago. She is in "transition" from living at home to being on her own. She is actually living with a friend of hers that I don't really like. She has an apt. with a phyciatrist soon but I am thinking she needs to talk as well. I am refering her to this site. How can I help her? She is so angry at me all the time and I love her so much. Thanks.


----------



## Mandalay (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the response. My daughter saw a phyc. and he prescribed zoloft, gabapentin, and seroquel. Thats a lot of drugs and she won't take them. He told her her problems step from anxiety and depression. I told her to take the zoloft, but I don't know if she will. I am so worried about her. She doesn't seem that stable to me right now.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

gabapentin and seroquel?
Both of those make you tired. You should google them and read up on the side effects.
100mg of seroquel used to knock me flat and that is a low dose. I stopped taking it untill I decided to take it at night before bed.

Find a story from the "stories" section that is similar to her experience and see if she will read it. 
That should help a lot. It's not you doing the talking


----------



## Hannahbriggs (Jul 31, 2008)

i have DP allso i am 17 ! the one thing that helps me the most is praying and beliveing in jesus christ! it gets so hard sometimes but i allway try to pray! just be there for her and pray for her! i hope you and your daughter the best!! 

Love 
Hannah


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i dunno what you could do to help her cause im still trying to figure it out but i would recommend therapy.


----------

